# Johnson County Med-Act Paramedic Dies



## MMiz (Jun 20, 2004)

*JOHNSON COUNTY MED-ACT MOURNS THE LOSS OF LIEUTENANT EDWARD “NED” NEUSTROM*

Johnson County Med-Act announced today the tragic loss of one of its long-time members, Lieutenant Edward (“Ned”) Neustrom, who suffered a cardiac arrest and died while on duty this morning at approximately 10:45 a.m. 
Lieutenant Neustrom was found by firefighters at the station located at 13801 Switzer in Overland Park where he was assigned. Co-workers began resuscitation procedures and transported him to Overland Park Regional Medical Center, where he was later pronounced dead.

Neustrom was a respected paramedic and departmental mentor with more than 25 years experience with the County’s Med-Act Department. He began his career as an emergency medical technician (EMT) in February 1978. In August 1980, he advanced to the paramedic level and was again promoted in 1984 to team leader and to the rank of lieutenant. 

Neustrom was involved in many aspects of the Med-Act Department, including: the Disaster Response Team, the Special Operations Group, the Emergency Operations Team, and also served as a Field Training Officer. Most recently he was an integral member of the team that created and launched a partnership between the city’s Fire Department and the Johnson County Med-Act Department. Neustrom was assigned as a paramedic to the Overland Park station since the partnership was formed in 2002.

related: obit
Edward Neustrom, Paramedic - Olathe, Kansas


----------

